# If you could ask only one question...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

...to determine if someone was a prepper, what would it be?

Storing food and water isn't it; lots of farmers and rural folk do that. Hunters and shooters have guns, that doesn't make them preppers. Spot preparation, such as for hurricanes, doesn't count either, that's just common sense.

The question should elicit an answer that shows a deeper knowledge of prepping. For me it would be: Do you have any electronics protected against EMP attack?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If I'm "determining" the prepper / non-prepper status of an individual, . . . I usually get into the gun conversation.

Non preppers generally are also not gun people, . . . and rabid anti-gun people aren't smart enough to be preppers. 

If they should try, . . . they'll just wind up being a "no charge" stop and shop for the first dregs of society that decides to overtake them.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Do you need to rush to the store before a major snow storm hits? Not as deep as Sidekhar's question but you can see if someone plans a head for events beyond ones control.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I would say a prepper is someone who considers MANY possible scenarios that could cause collapse, and spends time planning contingencies for as many of those "possibilities" as possible. (Whew...lotsl of "possibles" in that sentence!)

A prepper is someone who is not complacent, and does not believe that all will be fine regardless of any situation that may occur. A prepper is someone who has no intention of "relying" on government to save or assist them in bad times.

A prepper is someone who will go to great lengths to protect his or her family from SHTF...and continues to plan, prepare, and modify as time goes by in order to insure their safety and survival.

My $0.02


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> . Do you have any electronics protected against EMP attack?


I don't.. but I have enough food for 4 people for 12 months, water filters, solar panels, batteries, a wood stove...etc

if i could only ask one question.... "Are you a Prepper?"


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"What's in your bug out bag?"

It's a multi-pronged question.
1. Do you know what a bug out bag is?
2. Do you have one?
3. Are the contents generic/pre-built, or self assembled with sufficient thought given?

No, the bug out bag does not make the prepper. However, knowing that the bag exists, and then knowing the contents, will give tremendous insight into the person's skillset and degree of general survivability.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Are your self-sufficient under any circumstance?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I can live fine WITHOUT ANY ELECTRONICS

Yes still have all the old mechanical powered tools. Can make a tree into fine piece of furniture. Forge metal . Tend my gardens and property. A library/bookcases of knowledge so when the tablet/computer craps the bed I can read up by a lamp/candle. Heat and cook with wood fires/stoves. Orchards, vineyards, berries an perrenials. Years of seeds and save more each harvest.

I need to get some horses cows/oxen.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I can live fine WITHOUT ANY ELECTRONICS


Yeah, you can live, but it sure would be nice to get some news broadcasts to find out what you have to cope with.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

If you had to pick one would your lifestyle more resemble the ant or the grasshopper?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I can not think of one single question other than...."do you prepare to be self-reliant in the event of a emergency or disaster?" I like to think that I can better determine if a person preps or not by talking to them about how they view our current society, economy and other issues without being so direct.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Yeah, you can live, but it sure would be nice to get some news broadcasts to find out what you have to cope with.


I don't need a weather vane to know which way the wind blows.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> I don't.. but I have enough food for 4 people for 12 months, water filters, solar panels, batteries, a wood stove...etc
> 
> if i could only ask one question.... "Are you a Prepper?"
> 
> View attachment 15878


I think like a prepper and I'm proud, 
I use to feel alone in a crowd,
but now you look around these days,
and it seems there's a real prepper CRAZE. 
I'm a prepper, he's a prepper, she's a prepper, we're a prepper, 
wouldn't you like to be a prepper too? 
I'm a prepper, he's a prepper, she's a prepper, 
if you think like a prepper, you're a prepper too! 
Us preppers are an interesting breed, 
an original thought is what we need, 
ask any prepper and they'll say, "Only a prepper thinks that way." 
I'm a prepper, he's a prepper, she's a prepper, we're a prepper, wouldn't you like to be a prepper too?
I'm a prepper, he's a prepper, she's a prepper, we're a prepper, wouldn't you like to be a prepper too?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

What do you do when the power goes out for a day or week? How someone answers that one question will tell you exactly what you need to know, IMHO. Without raising any suspicions.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I like Chipper's question. For good or bad there is some stigma involved when someone says the word, "prepper." Maybe they've just seen "Doomsday Preppers" to many times and have that kind of issue. However relating the question to something that everyone can relate to is low key and gets people to think.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I busted a shoelace got any spare paracord?


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I can not think of one single question other than...."do you prepare to be self-reliant in the event of a emergency or disaster?" I like to think that I can better determine if a person preps or not by talking to them about how they view our current society, economy and other issues without being so direct.


I agree and tend to take a similar approach. This type of conversation could easily take a turn for the worse, so you have to measure and adjust to the person. They could hold similar views concerning some things but be diametrically opposed to your positions on others. I know democrats who grow and store food. I know peyote who vote. " die hard conservative"but won't grow a garden or skin a deer or even hold a rifle. 
I usually start with "what's wrong with our society"and go from there. I tend to think the self governing and self reliant will shine through in even a casual conversation.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I take it you do not want to let the person you are asking know that you are a prepper initially. 

What source of alternative power do you think is most cost effective, reliable, and quiet? This is a loaded question that a prepper will pick up on, and at the same time a non-prepper will not come to conclusions about you. With their answer you could test some more. Once you are comfortable with your intel on the subject, ask more direct questions.....If they say "what is alternative power?" grab a shovel and...plant some more oak trees


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Chipper said:


> What do you do when the power goes out for a day or week? How someone answers that one question will tell you exactly what you need to know, IMHO. Without raising any suspicions.


I don't type so good...or speak so good either


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> What do you do when the power goes out for a day or week? How someone answers that one question will tell you exactly what you need to know, IMHO. Without raising any suspicions.


I have plenty of wood for heat and cooking, though I would only have a fire at night(smoke), have food to eat, hot or cold and plenty of water, kerosene for light if needed, and armed to the teeth ,also have the basics in first aid...


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd bring up events that are going on in the world. If they can carry a conversation about different events, you could tell by the tone of their voice and words they use if it concerns them or not. If they're concerned, I'd turn the subject to our political goat rope. See if they know about the various bills and executive orders being rammed down our throats. Somewhere in there, if they're a prepper or have the mindset, prepping should come up.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

If something happens, Do you have a bicycle, or enough gas in your car to get to the Fema/red cross food place, or are you heading over to Walmart with your deer rifle?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

any idea how long I can store the extra rice my wife picked up? granted this may lead them to believe you aren't a prepper and they may blow smoke up your tailpipe to cover their scent..


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

How many Walkers have you killed?
How many people?
Why?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

When something goes wrong...what is your first inclination? Do you run towards the problem or run away from it?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have our set up as if when SHTF we are sent back into the 1800's ,, i am ready for ,, being snowed in ,, bad storm ,, no power ,, no city water,, no going to the store for food ,, and if my house gets blown away again ,, we will just make camp and do the best we can with what we have put in a safe place .


----------



## Kumarkalliente (May 1, 2015)

If your were in a plane crash and survived ,lets say small aircraft into a remote bay, how long can you survive and did your pack right so you can retrieve and evacuate the vehicle in a swift motion without losing a large amount of survival gear ( rifles, large fishing pole, long axes would not be grab-able. you would have time for one bag ) could you survive not knowing when help would arrive? would you be able to build a shelter? 
I recently had this question thrown at me and bought a waterproof bag to put my bug out bag in that has everything I would need but is not water friendly.It made me pretty happy of my assessment I would like to add some large nails to help with building a shelter
Other than the fact that I need better communication and then a farday cage to put said stuff.
I lived on the side of a mountain without power for 6 months and bathed in the stream, having no power doesn't bother me. would make life easier 
Anybody can have a basement full of food garage full of gas cans and a shit load of guns but will you live past your house or are you going down with the ship?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> I have our set up as if when SHTF we are sent back into the 1800's ,, i am ready for ,, _being snowed in_ ,, bad storm ,, no power ,, no city water,, no going to the store for food ,, and if my house gets blown away again ,, we will just make camp and do the best we can with what we have put in a safe place .


What is this thing you call "snow"?? I've heard this term used many times here.... What is it? heh heh.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

SittingElf said:


> What is this thing you call "snow"?? I've heard this term used many times here.... What is it? heh heh.


you laugh... until you have to deal with Georgia in august without A/C...


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Really the question to be asked shouldn't be to determine if they are really a prepper. See, lots of people consider themselves preppers, but not all preps are created equal. Some people are lite-preppers, some are serious enough to be on a TV show. Just because someone is starting out in prepping (we do have a few young members) doesn't mean they are not a prepper, just they are not much of a prepper yet.

So the real question should be to determine how serious they are, what level of prepping they are at. Rookie or fanatic?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I guess that some of the signs of a fanatical prepper would be:
Has a fallback site in addition to their home prep
Has large stockpiles of food or ammo or water
Knows what a BOB is without being told
Has formed a survivalist network with friends, family, or neighbors
Has moved to a new home to accommodate their preps
Has strong survivalist skills (we are usually survivalists first, then preppers.)
Likely reads odd books like Army TMs, or history books, or DIY books, they prefer fact over fiction.
And the really crazy ones host forums, manage prepper & survivalist sites, or even write on the topic (I follow half a dozen feeds on twitter from these folks.)

Just my 2 pesos.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

I also can determine who's who so to speak by asking them how much ammo they have; not directly of course but I'll tell a white lie and say you know " yeah I just picked up a few boxes of ammo, I just reached one hundred rounds of 556 " and if they laugh and say they have 12K rounds of it then it's somewhat obvious, but if they laugh and ask what you need 100 rounds for if it's not " range day " then you know they're not. But if they nod and say " hundred is a good place to start " then that kinda speaks for itself.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Why do you care if they are a "real" prepper or not? If they have a skill that you need, but do not have, they have value, regardless of whether they have a cache or not. There are really only a few things that matter when deciding to work with someone or not, and it is the same in business life as in prepping life:

1 - Do they possess a skill I need?

2 - Do they have a moral and ethical background that is in alignment with mine and my family's?

3 - Do I have the skills/resources to satisfy their immediate needs without threatening the survival of my own?

If the answer to those questions is "Yes", then I welcome them with open arms regardless of whether they are a "prepper" or not. Otherwise, they are not welcome no matter how many supplies they bring to the table.


----------

